# 76815 & 76817



## aharapat913 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can you bill 76817 with MOD -59 along with 76815? If all documentation is there? Transvaginal and abdominal


----------



## bev519 (Mar 18, 2015)

You can bill both as long as each scan is documented and you have a medical reason for doing them.  I don't think you need the 59 modifier either, but if you did, it would go on the 76815 because is has fewer RVU's.


----------

